# Need Asus touchscreen driver for Windows 10... I think



## caldwellb02 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi. I reset my Asus laptop to factory settings. Previous to the reset I had been having touchscreen ups and downs, (mostly down since windows 10) but I could always at least see the driver in Human Interface Devices in the Device manager . Now the laptop is working great but there is NO TOUCHSCREEN DRIVER. Does anyone know a source to find one for Asus Windows 10? I've called asus three times and they hung up on me all three times. I've looked on their support site and see a bunch of drivers but no touchscreen driver? 

I'm pushing the limits of what I'm capable of here - just don't know what to do. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## caldwellb02 (Nov 10, 2015)

Reply to my own question with a question: can I go somewhere other than Asus for te driver?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's usually best to get drivers from the maker if possible, sometimes they are special versions for a particular laptop.

Very rude of Asus to hang up on you 3 times, not good PR !

There seem to be other people with Asus laptops having the same problem.
Please post the exact model number of yours and we can try to find a driver, it could be hard though, I just looked for an Asus F553MA laptop in another thread here and couldn't find anything on the Asus website.


----------



## caldwellb02 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi. and thank you. I have a Q502 laptop from Asus. I just finally talked with them and they said either i should do a clean install of Windows 10 or send it back to them to have 8.1 put back on it. Sigh. 

What do you think about dong a clean install? I already completely reset the computer


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You could do a clean install of 10 by downloading it on a different computer and making an install DVD or Usb stick using the method here :- http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install
I don't think there's a way to predict if it will install the touch-screen driver or not though.

I found the Asus support webpage for the Q502 here but can't see anything that is obviously for the touch-screen :-
https://www.asus.com/us/2-in-1-PCs/Q502/HelpDesk_Download/

The best thing could be to send it to Asus for a reinstall of 8.1 but maybe someone else here will have a suggestion so I would wait a bit before deciding.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Do you know which CPU you have?
If no, right click on the Start button and select System.
In the System screen you should see processor information, basically just looking for something like i3-4010u or i5-5200u.


----------



## caldwellb02 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi. Related question here. I have talked with Asus - there is no driver for the touchscreen. So, I tried to downgrade to 8.1. Now my laptop says the previous build was Windows 7. 

So I called Microsoft and they gave me an activation code for 8.1.
But the geek squad says I need a windows installer before I do that. 

I'm not sure that is right. Here is what I think I should do:
1. Uninstall Windows 10 by going to the previous build (according to the laptop anyway)
2. install Windows 8 with the activation code microsoft gave me

What do you think?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you have a Windows 8 installer DVD ? Without that you can't go back to 8 unless 10 lets you downgrade to it.


----------

